
Fortnite: UK player finishes second in e-sports World Cup - kgraves
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-49141738
======
thdespou
Yeap. And some people wonder how millennia's spend their time. It turns out by
playing 10 hours per day for 6 months can make you a millionare.

